# ebay-Kleinanzeigen-Betrug: Das sind die miesen Machen - so schützen Sie sich



## jupp11 (18 Dezember 2021)

Hilfreiche und  ausführliche Erklärungen:









						Vorsicht vor ebay-Kleinanzeigen-Betrug: Das sind die miesen Maschen - und so schützt du dich
					

Betrug bei  ebay Kleinanzeigen: Ob Abo-Falle, Dreiecks-Betrug oder Falschgeld-Abzocke, die Methoden der Online-Betrüger sind vielfältig. Allerdings gibt es einige Maßnahmen, mit denen du dich vor der ebay-Abzocke schützen kannst.




					www.infranken.de


----------



## Desklein (13 Januar 2022)

Ok habe mich jetzt registriert und bestätigt.
Also ist es euch auch passiert mir ist es gestern passiert wollte ein fanatec Lenkrad kaufen 370 Euro und dann keine Antwort mehr Handy aus


----------



## jupp11 (19 Februar 2022)

LKA Niedersachsen warnt vor neuen Betrugsmaschen bei eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

Das Landeskriminalamt Niedersachsen (LKA) warnt aktuell vor zwei neuen Betrugsmaschen bei eBay Kleinanzeigen. Ziel der Täter ist es dabei, ...




					stadt-bremerhaven.de
				





> Das Landeskriminalamt Niedersachsen (LKA) warnt aktuell vor zwei neuen Betrugsmaschen bei eBay Kleinanzeigen. Ziel der Täter ist es dabei, z. B. Kreditkartendaten von Verkäufern zu ergaunern und damit selbst Missbrauch zu betreiben. Man versucht dabei die Verkäufer mit vermeintlichen Zahlungsproblemen in die Falle zu locken.
> Das Schema läuft so an: Ein seriöser Verkäufer bietet einen Artikel an. Darauf meldet sich ein Täter, der vorgibt, den Artikel kaufen zu wollen. Angeblich scheitere es aber an der Bezahlung, wie nach der Vereinbarung zum Kauf behauptet wird. Kurz darauf erhält der Verkäufer eine Nachricht, bei der vorgegeben wird, sie stamme von eBay Kleinanzeigen selbst, in Wahrheit ist sie aber von einem betrügerischen Konto. Darin wird behauptet, unter einem Link lasse sich das Bezahlproblem lösen.


----------



## vondaheim (22 März 2022)

Du hast die 370 EUR schon gezahlt, und danach keine Antwort?


----------



## Hippo (30 März 2022)

Ich glaub nicht dass Du da noch eine Antwort kriegst - zuletzt hier 22. Februar


----------



## NexusOne (1 Juni 2022)

Hallo, ich hätte auch ein paar Fragen zum EKA-Betrug und mich würde die Erfahrung der Experten hier freuen. Ich selbst bin letztes Jahr auch mit einem mittleren 3-stelligen Betrag reingefallen. Letzthin wurde sogar mein EKA-Konto gehackt. Dabei habe ich die ein paar Konversationen des Betrügers mit potentiellen Käufern gesehen. Dort wurde auch eine Bezahlung auch via EKA-Bezahlsicherheit und Paypal (ohne Friends) angeboten. Meine Fragen:

- Sehe ich das richtig, dass auf EKA der einzig richtige Weg die Testung vor Ort, sowie Barabholung und -zahlung ist?
- EKA macht gegen Betrug praktisch nichts bzw. viel zu wenig. Ist das auch nach wie vor richtig?
- Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Betrüger auch Paypal (ohne Friends) und die EKA-Bezahlmöglichkeit anbieten? D.h. selbst wenn man via Paypal (ohne FF) oder EKA bezahlt, kann am anderen Ende ein Betrüger sein? Die Frage ist, was hätte er davon, denn mit diesen beiden Bezahlformen ist es ja extrem schwierig betrügerisch zum Geld zu kommen oder gibt es da schon Schlupfwege? D.h. selbst bei diesen Bezahlarten sollte man vorsichtig sein? Zumindest bei "sicher bezahlen" ist es ev. die Masche mit der man auf eine andere Plattform gelockt wird. Kann selbst Paypal (ohne FF) als Betrugsmasche genutzt werden?
- Bei meiner Anzeige habe ich von der Staatsanwaltschaft einen Namen erhalten gegen den ermittelt wird? Ist das dann sicher der Betrüger oder ev. sogar nur eine Person, dessen Daten missbraucht wurden? Der Name ist gleich wie auf EKA, lediglich der 2. Vorname ist noch zusätzlich angegeben?


----------



## jupp11 (1 Juni 2022)

NexusOne schrieb:


> - Sehe ich das richtig, dass auf EKA der einzig richtige Weg die Testung vor Ort, sowie Barabholung und -zahlung ist?
> - EKA macht gegen Betrug praktisch nichts bzw. viel zu wenig. Ist das auch nach wie vor richtig?


1: Bares gegen Rares ist immer der sicherste Weg

2. Jein,  es ist  me.E sehr  schwierig bei der gigantischen Zahl an Ver/käufen  100% sichere  Transaktionen zu garantieren.


----------



## NexusOne (1 Juni 2022)

Und zu 3. und 4. ? Du hast Recht, aber es ist echt erstaunlich, dass teilw. bei best. elekronischen Produkten der Anteil an betrügerischen Inseraten schon wesentlich höher ist als jener der seriösen.


----------



## jupp11 (1 Juni 2022)

Auch paypal ist nicht gegen Betrug gefeit








						eBay Kleinanzeigen und Co: Mit diesen Betrugsmaschen wirst du abgezockt
					

Auf Portalen wie eBay Kleinanzeigen sind Betrugsmaschen keine Seltenheit. Doch sie lassen sich häufig leicht durchschauen. Wir verraten wie.




					www.inside-digital.de
				











						Vorsicht vor der Paypal-Betrugsmasche bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen
					

Der Paypal-Betrug auf Ebay Kleinanzeigen ist eine beliebte Betrugsmasche beim Kauf, aber auch beim Verkauf von Waren. TECHBOOK erklärt, warum.




					www.techbook.de
				











						Paypal-Masche auf eBay-Kleinanzeigen: Achtung Betrug!
					

Paypal ist eine der beliebtesten Zahlungsmethoden im Online-Shopping. Sie geht schnell und soll sicher sein. Doch auf eBay-Kleinanzeigen machen sich das Betrüger offenbar gnadenlos zur Nutze.




					www.inrlp.de
				




einfach  mit paypal Betrug googeln

Anzeigen sind nahezu aussichtslos


----------



## NexusOne (1 Juni 2022)

Das kenne ich schon. Die Frage war, ob es auch zum Betrug kommen kann, wenn man mit Waren & Dienstleistungen oder mit der richtigen (keiner fingierten) Ebay-Methode zahlt? Oder ist selbst das nicht sicher?


----------



## BenTigger (1 Juni 2022)

Ja, kann es.


----------



## Reducal (2 Juni 2022)

NexusOne schrieb:


> - EKA macht gegen Betrug praktisch nichts bzw. viel zu wenig. Ist das auch nach wie vor richtig?


Das ist richtig und ja, es wird immer schlimmer! Nur, eBay-KA kann nur versuchen aktiv die Nutzer zu schützen, über seine Algorithmen. Das System ist Vollautomatich, da gibt es niemand, der sich die Angebote anschaut. Und die Halunken wissen genau, wie sie den Betrug vorbereiten müssen, damit das System eben nicht anschlägt. Portalanbieter müssen nur ihre Sorfaltspflichten nicht verletzen und sich an das BGB halten - mehr nicht!



NexusOne schrieb:


> - Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Betrüger auch Paypal (ohne Friends) und die EKA-Bezahlmöglichkeit anbieten? D.h. selbst wenn man via Paypal (ohne FF) oder EKA bezahlt, kann am anderen Ende ein Betrüger sein?



Es ist so simpel, einen PayPal-Account zu eröffnen und dann Zahlungseingänge einfach über Buchungsrochaden mit anderen Accounts und E-Paymentsystemen zu waschen. Deshalb auch meine Meinung: *...PayPal, die größte Geldwaschmaschine der Welt!*



NexusOne schrieb:


> - Bei meiner Anzeige habe ich von der Staatsanwaltschaft einen Namen erhalten gegen den ermittelt wird? Ist das dann sicher der Betrüger oder ev. sogar nur eine Person, dessen Daten missbraucht wurden?



So wird es vermutlich sein ode es handelt sich um einen übernommmen Account. Der weitverbreitete Irrtum bei den Staatsanwaltschaften, dass es sich bei dem PayPal-Accountinhaber um den Betrüger handelt ist dem s. g. _Anfangsverdacht_ geschuldet - und schwups hat die StA ein gutes Js-Aktenzeichen erzeugt und den Vorgang dorthin los, wo der echte Mensch mit dem Namen seinen Wohnsitz hat.

Alles nur noch Ballaballa! Die neuen Zahlungssysteme bei eBay-Kleinanzeigen und auch bei eBay machen die Welt nicht wirklich besser, im Gegenteil!


----------



## jupp11 (2 Juni 2022)

Reducal schrieb:


> *..PayPal, die größte Geldwaschmaschine der Welt!*


  Bitcoinbetrügereien  dürfte PayPal um Längen schlagen


----------



## NexusOne (2 Juni 2022)

Hallo,

ja, das ist es was ich wissen wollte. Demnach ist es so, dass man sich selbst mit PP W&DL, sowie EKA-Methode nicht sicher sein. Der einzige Vorteil dürfte sein, dass man dann sein Geld wieder erhält? Also bedenkenlos mit diesen beiden Methoden zahlen und sich in Sicherheit wiegen ist nicht? Aber eines ist klar, selbst wenn PP oder Ebay haftet, unterstützt man somit ja trotzdem Betrug. Deshalb werde ich ab jetzt wirklich nur mehr Bar bei Abholung von Privatpersonen oder bei seriösen Händlern kaufen. 

Oje, d.h. jemand Unschuldiger wird jetzt erstmals möglicherweise mit einer Anzeige konfrontiert. Ebay an sich ist zwar besser als EKA, aber ich denke, selbst da gibt es viele schwarze Schafe?

Ich muss aber zugeben, diese Betrüger sind echt gefinkelt und wissen wie sie zu Geld kommen. Mich würde echt interessieren, wer dahintersteckt. Bestimmt sind es einfach kleinere, unterschiedliche Gruppen, die ähnlich vorgehen. Als ich meinen Account wieder hatte, war noch eine polnische Nr. hinterlegt.

Das Positive ist, dass man es in diesem Fall wenigstens selbst in der Hand hat, wem man da Geldbeträge überweist und wenn man auf Waren, die es im regulären Handel nicht mehr gibt, verzichten kann, ist es auch einfacher.


----------



## Reducal (2 Juni 2022)

eBay und eBay-Kleinanzeigen werden von zwei völlig unterschiedlichen Unternehmen betrieben. Noch bis 2025 wird eBay-KA das "eBay" im Namen haben, bis dahin wird der sich ändern.

Beide Portale strotzen nur so vor Betrug, genauso auch Vinted, Quoka und die vielen anderen. Neben den einfachen Alltagsbetrügern läuft da sehr viel auch automatisiert, gewerblich. Dazu gehört dann auch das Brushing, das von angeblich gewerblichen Anbietern benutzt wird, um über fingierte Deals die Zahlungssystembetreiber und damit dann letztlich auch die Portalbetreiber abzuziehen. Freilich, mit den Daten unbeteiligter Dritter, die sich als "Person in the Middle" mit dem Inkasso rumärgern müssen.
Und dann kommt der Support dieser Inkassofuzzis und schickt alle Beschwerdeführer zur Polizei. Dabei behalten die beteiligen Unternehmen die erforderlichen Informationen, nämlich was wirklich dahinter steckt und an wen sie den Betrag ausgekehrt haben, immer für sich, geben nicht mal den Behörden die erforderlichen Auskünfte über die Bestandsdaten (die eh schon vorliegen) hinaus!

Vor allem, wer soll das eigentlich alles bearbeiten? Der ABV von der Dorfschmiere? Ich denke die Problematik ist viel zu gewaltig, als dass man überhaupt noch die leiseste Ahnung der Strafverfolger in Gänze annehmen kann.


----------

